# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Priprema bradavica za dojenje

## mamma san

S obzirom da sam jedna od mnogih trudnica, budućih prvorotkinja, molim za jedan savjet:

Kako pripremiti bradavice za dojenje? Kada započeti za pripremama? Itd...

Puno hvala

----------


## anaviktorija

Mamma San, ono što će bit najvažnije za tvoje bradavice je *pravilan položaj bebe pri dojenju*.
Ipak možeš i tijekom trudnoće poduzeti određene korake koji bi mogli olakšati te prve dane. Npr:
- tijekom trudnoće izbjegavaj sve što isušuje kožu bradavica (sapun i sl.)
- tuširaj grudi hladnom vodom da bi poboljšala cirkulaciju
- možeš ih mazati laganom kremom ili uljem sa vitaminom E da bi postigla elastičnost kože.
Na kraju bih dodala i to da izbjegavaš *trljanje bradavica* jer bi to moglo dovesti do preuranjenih kontrakcija (kao što djeluje na mišićne stanice  u alveolama i istiskivanje mlijeka u mliječne kanaliće, *hormon oksitocin* tako djeluje i na stezanje mišića maternice).
Želim ti brz porod :D 
Sretno!

----------


## Ancica

Potpisujem Anuviktoriju  :Smile: 

Ne trebas posebno nista raditi, posebno ne masirati i izbjegavaj sapun zbog isusivanja koze oko bradavice.

A i najvece pripreme bradavica za dojenje se u stvari rade u glavi putem citanja, informiranja, educiranja o dojenju opcenito, o ispravnom polozaju, o anatomiji i td.

----------


## anchie76

Cure su ti vec sve super napisale  :D 

Najbitnije ti je da se educiras.  Da u startu znas kako izgleda ispravan polozaj dojenja, jer krivi polozaj je cesto razlog mnogim problemima u dojenju.

Samim tim sto si tu na forumu i sto trazis informacije, vec si na dobrom putu  :D 

Zelim ti lagan porod, i uspjesno dojenje - a ako negdje bude zapelo (mislim sto se dojenja tice  :wink: ) , mi smo tu  :D

----------


## Fortuna

ja bi ti samo tila preporuciti da kad budes kupovala grudnjak za dojenje  biras one koji nemaju sav preko bradavice .

----------


## mamma san

Hvala cure!! :D

----------


## anchie76

Sad kad je fortuna spomenula grudnjak sjetila sam se jos neceg  :D 

Kupi grudnjak za dojenje sto kasnije, recimo 34-36 tjedna, i to kad ga budes kupovala, kad ga probas, moras imati mjesta u njemu recimo jedan prst sa svih strana :shock:    Da da :D  
Ja kad sam svoj kupila, mislila sam da sam malo preveliki ipak uzela, ali na moje nevjerovanje, grudnjak je bio taman  :shock:   :D

----------


## mamma san

Puno hvala Anchie!!!  :D 

PS Sviđa mi se ta varijanta da maličke još malo narastu (prije su bile premale!!  :D )

----------


## anaviktorija

Meni su super topići sa tankim bretelama i fino bez ikakvog pritiska prijanjaju na grudi kao druga koža, a grudnjak me fakat "klao" posebno u prvim danima.

----------


## snorki

Ja sam danas taj grudnjak za dojenje kupila. Broj, vjerovali ili ne, 95 D. Ko paodobrani. Kod mene ima onaj sav preko bradavica. Nisam vidjela neki koji nije imao taj sav. 


Termin 7.3.2004 - mala curica

----------


## LedinaMama

Meni taj sav nije nesto smetao, grudi su mi stalno bile "na zraku", onaj preklop mi je cesce bio spusten, nego podignut prvih mjesec dana.

Poslije su mi se malo "ispuhale" pa mi je taj grudnjak bio velik (ne i prevelik  :Smile:  ).

----------


## kloklo

> ... onaj preklop mi je cesce bio spusten, nego podignut prvih mjesec dana.


I meni  :D 

Tak da sam jednom otvorila vrata dostavljaču iz Bo Frosta i potpuno zaboravila da mi je majca podignuta i da se cica sunča kroz otvor na grudnjaku   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Sva sreća, pa me dečko zna i samo se nasmijao: "Hehe, izgleda da sam prekinuo bebicu u ručku!"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  inače bi si čovjek bog zna kaj mislil  :D

----------


## dorotea24

Anaviktorija je napisala da grudi možemo mazati nekom kremom za poboljšanje elastičnosti, a jel je dobro onda mazati i bradavice  Purelanom iz preventivnih razloga ili bolje ne. Znam da na portalu piše da nije potrebno, ali svejedno bih voljela čuti iz prve ruke. Sada brojim još nešto manje od 3 tjedna do termina.

----------


## Mony

A ja otvorila topic jer sam mislila da je mamma san trudna   :Grin:   :Wink:  

Dorotea, dobro ga je imati za rodiliste, ali mislim da nije potrebno mazat se preventivno.

----------


## anaviktorija

Kako sam se iznenadila kada sam vidjela da se piše o mojem postu, a onda sam vidjela i datum  :Laughing:  
Pa kontam od kad je mamma san trudna 8) 




> Purelanom iz preventivnih razloga ili bolje ne.


bolje ne  :Smile:

----------


## dorotea24

Heheheh znači unijela sam zbrku  :Grin:  Hvala na savjetu cure. Malo me poljulja kada mi netko sa strane dođe i soli pamet i iako pročitam i informiram se opet mi je bolje kada ovako dobijem potvrdu

----------


## anaviktorija

:D

----------


## ana.m

> A ja otvorila topic jer sam mislila da je mamma san trudna


I ja   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ja otvorila topic jer sam mislila da je mamma san trudna    
> 
> 
> I ja


Odvalila sam...  :Laughing:

----------


## spooky

> Odvalila sam...


Zašto odvaljuješ? Vidiš da svi iščekujemo8)

----------


## zekana

Imala sam u prvoj trudnoći užasne ragade, ma samo što mi nisu otpale obje bradavice. U očaju (i nastojanju da što dulje dajem svojoj bebi moje mlijeko) sam prešla ubrzo na izdajanje, ručno izdajanje. 

Jedna od medicinskih sestara mi je rekla kako se ona pripremala za dojenje izvlačenjem bradavica prije poroda. Ali nisam ju pitala koliko ranije je počela i koliko često je to radila. Izdajalicu imam, ručnu, volju imam. Sve, samo da se ne ponovi ista situacija s bolom i suzama i očajem. Mislim da ne bih ponovo podnijela istu patnju. Zapravo, sigurna sam da taj očaj ne želim ponovo. 

Ima li netko konkrenu informaciju? Kad početi? Ja imam do termina točno 3 mjeseca. Koliko često izdajalicom izvlačiti bradavice i u koliko dugo?

----------


## Beti3

Ne bih ti to savjetovala da radiš. To nije pametan potez. 

Ako baš smatraš da moraš nešto raditi, jer da inače nisi napravila sve što si mogla, tada svaki put nakon tuširanja, obriši ručnikom i grudi, ne tapkati, ne trljati, nego normalno proći preko bradavica, kao i preko cijele kože tijela. Nakon jutarnjeg i/ili večernjeg tuširanja. Tako će ipak očvrsnuti, a neće dobiti nikakvu nepotrebnu dodatnu stimulaciju.
 Nikad mi nije bradavica ni napukla, a dojila sam troje djece po godinu i više dana.
 A samo tako sam "pripremala" bradavice. Nikakve kreme, ni u trudnoći, ni za vrijeme dojenja.

----------


## zekana

Znam da ima nekolicina žena koje nisu imale problema s dojenjem i pretpostavljam da si jedna od njih. No to mi nažalost ne pomaže. 

Ima li koja od roda koja se nosila s problemom kao što je moj i što je poduzela u drugoj trudnoći? I, naravno, da li je pomoglo?

----------


## maca papucarica

Zekana, jel ti imaš skroz uvučene bradavice? 
Pa 
Mislim da ih ne bi trebala izvlačiti dok si trudna nego prije svakog podoja nakon što rodiš. 

A ragade obično nastanu zbog lošeg položaja na dojci tako da se možeš i tu dodatno educirati. Možda pomogne. 

Želim ti da druga beba lijepo i bez problema prihvati dojku pa da i ti uživaš konačno u dojenju.  :Smile:

----------


## nevenera

ja sam u prvom dojenju koristila šeširiće. onda sam u drugoj trudnoći koristila (kršitelj koda) niplette. no na njima piše da se ne koriste zadnja 2 mj trudnoće. jesu li one izvukle ili sam ja bila upornija i samouvjerenija, nemam pojma.

----------


## Beti3

> Znam da ima nekolicina žena koje nisu imale problema s dojenjem i pretpostavljam da si jedna od njih.



A zar ti nisam dala savjet kojim sam ja izbjegla probleme sa ragadama ili bolnim bradavicama? Ili ti čitaš na preskok? 

Krivo misliš da samo nekolicina žena nema problema sa dojenjem. Većina žena koje doje nemaju problem sa dojenjem.

----------


## Ginger

Mislim da u trudnoci ne treba puno prckati po bradavicama, potice kontrakcije
Treba se koncentrirati na samo dojenje kad se beba rodi
Znaci, educirati se unaprijed i poslije paziti na polozaj (ako je nepravilan, nastaju ragade), mazati poslije podoja sa kremom (odlicne su dm-ova i (kršitelj koda)ova) i pripremiti se da na pocetku ipak malo boli (ako nista drugo, boli stezanje maternice)
S prve dvije cure sam imala ragade, s trecom nista, samo su bradavice bile jaaako osjetljive
Meni je zapravo sa svakim djetetom islo sve bolje - pazila sam na polozaj, mazala bradavice i luftala ih...i zakljucila sam da je polozaj stvarno najbitniji

----------


## Mimah

Zekana, u nastojanju da zacijelis ragade, jesi li pazila da je polozaj na dojci ispravan?

----------


## emily

zekana znas li zbog cega su nastale te grozne ragade?
imas li inace uvucene bradavice?

u najvecem broju slucajeva uzrok ranama je los polozaj djeteta na dojci. ako je to i kod tebe bio slucaj - nikakvo izvlacenje bradavica u trudnoci nece ti pomoci (osim toga, stimulacija bradavica moze izazvati kontrakcije maternice)
samo pravilan polozaj djeteta (usta na bradavici  i kako je dijete postavljeno prema majci) ce sprijeciti nastanak ragada
u pocetku moze malo boljeti (cisto "navikavanje" dojki i bradavica na novi zadatak), ali nikako to ne smiju biti bolovi i patnje koje opisujes. to nije normalno, i ukazuje da postoji problem

----------


## saraya

> Mislim da u trudnoci ne treba puno prckati po bradavicama, potice kontrakcije
> Treba se koncentrirati na samo dojenje kad se beba rodi
> Znaci, educirati se unaprijed i poslije paziti na polozaj (ako je nepravilan, nastaju ragade), mazati poslije podoja sa kremom (odlicne su dm-ova i (kršitelj koda)ova) i pripremiti se da na pocetku ipak malo boli (ako nista drugo, boli stezanje maternice)
> S prve dvije cure sam imala ragade, s trecom nista, samo su bradavice bile jaaako osjetljive
> Meni je zapravo sa svakim djetetom islo sve bolje - pazila sam na polozaj, mazala bradavice i luftala ih...i zakljucila sam da je polozaj stvarno najbitniji


Ginger molim te mi napisi koja dm-ova kremica je dobra za bradavice? Imam pitanjce,vidim da i mustela ima program za bradavice,e sada zanimaju me vasa iskustva i savjeti,jer krecem lagano u nabavku :Very Happy:  zanima me koju je nepotrebno oprati s bradavice prije dojenja?

----------


## Ginger

dm-ova babylove, njihova marka
super cijena, a savrsena krema, ja sam je imala sva tri puta
nema potrebe za ovim skupim, tipa mustele i to...

----------


## dorotea24

Ja sam isprobala i ove DM-ove i jednu kremu od kršitelja koda prilično skupu, a i čisti lanolin i moram priznati da mi je ona čije se ime ne smije spominjati zaista bila najbolje no bila je dosta skupa. Sada vidim da postoji i Mustellina. Kad bradavice zabole bitna je svaka mrvica kvalitete bez obzira na cijenu  :starac:   :Grin: . Koliko se sjećam neke se kreme ne moraju ispirati prije podoja, a neke moraju. Mene isto zanima isplati li se kupovati ta Mustellina i smije li se nakon nje dojiti bez ispiranja?

----------


## Ginger

dorotea, ova dm-ova je kvalitetna, bez obzira na cijenu
nije nuzno nesto lose ako je jeftino
a i za takve stvari ja ne stedim - nimalo
s prvom curom sam imala i (kršitelj koda)ovu, kostala je 100 kn i nisam primjetila da je bolja od ove
a imala sam ja ragade i te kako (krivi polozaj), tako da znam kako djeluje

nego, jel to stize trece?  :Smile:

----------


## dorotea24

E znala sam da sam trebala napisati kako ne pitam za sebe  :Laughing: 

Ma znam ja da je DM-ova kvalitetna, koristila sam ju jako puno. No eto imala sam priliku isprobati i tu skupu i meni je ipak bila malo bolja.

----------


## Ginger

:Grin:  a ja se poveselila

----------


## saraya

hvala cure  :Smile:

----------

